# Router table stand



## stevend (Sep 26, 2010)

I am a newbie router guy. I like good quality tools so purchased a Porter Cable router about a year ago and just splurged on a steel Bench Dog table top. I would like to build a stand/cabinet to support it. Any plans worth considering?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd adapt Norm's (New Yankee) plans for 3" thick walls of granite. 

Seriously, a lot of bases I see are take-offs on the basic design Norm used originally, and then subsequently improved. How fancy you get depends on how you want to handle dust collection, storage, mobility, etc. The only difference for you will be it needs to be sturdy enough to support the 100# table top, plus router and lift (if you bought one).

FWIW, I bought the BenchDog Pro lift (for the PC 7518) and love it.

Here's the New Yankee link:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0301


----------



## stevend (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Ralph. I'll check it out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/25244-love-my-buds-router-forum.html

http://www.crestonwood.com/router.htm
========


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

2 x 2 legs, 6 beams under the top to flatten & stress the thin MDF (5/8).
Motor direct mount, no metal/plastic inserts. Quite contrarian.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Can't wait until you find out how much more you can do with your router table once it has the inserts in place... 


======



Quillman said:


> 2 x 2 legs, 6 beams under the top to flatten & stress the thin MDF (5/8).
> Motor direct mount, no metal/plastic inserts. Quite contrarian.


----------



## saltwrangler (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi to all...Just getting into the sawdust production hobby and have found various forums to be quite useful as I try to decide how to gear up.
Gary


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A bathroom cabinet on sale from HD or Lowes. One from a local Habitat store. A cabinet you tear out and replace with something new. Anything will work.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

In my uploads are several pictures of two router tables that I and a friend built. The blue one is a Benchdog cast iron top and the bases are adaptations of the New Yankee Workshop (Norm Abram's) destign. The bases are made from 3/4" MDF and are very heavy even without the CI top. The Benchdog top with a ProLift and PC7518 router makes a very heavy duty arrangement.


----------



## stevend (Sep 26, 2010)

Gary, these look great. The table on left in photo showing 2 tables looks perfect for Bench Dog cast iron topp. At the recommendation of another "poster" I purchased Norms plans. I assume your table is an adaptation of those plans. Any specific changes from the plans that you would recommend? Where did you get wheels and on/off switch? Your photos and responses to above will be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

Are the plans for the New Yankee table downloadable or are they sent via snail mail?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Zurt said:


> Are the plans for the New Yankee table downloadable or are they sent via snail mail?


Snail only. It's why I didn't go with it.

Really, just find any cabinet plans and it will work. The tricky part for me was making the interior stuff and making the drawers.


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

I ended up ordering the DVD. My on-the-fly skills are pretty miserable. I'd like to make something for a change that doesn't look like I made it...so to speak.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Burt

I will suggest you get the DVD below if you want to make one easy and you will want to put your name on it after you have it done, the video is that good 

Router Tables Made Easy
Router Tables Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


===========


Zurt said:


> I ended up ordering the DVD. My on-the-fly skills are pretty miserable. I'd like to make something for a change that doesn't look like I made it...so to speak.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

The overall size of the cabinet was changed to fit the Benchdog top. The top overhangs the sides of the cabinet by 1-1/2". This provides sufficient room to clamp fixtures to the top when necessary. This overhang is handy and was a lesson from my first table built from a Formica sink cutout on a partical board cabinet with a small overhang. I was always having trouble clamping things to the table although I used it for 25 years. The height was changed to match the height of an adjacent radial arm saw table to be used as an outfeed table. The casters are 3" double lock urethane wheel units from Woodcraft. Definitely use double lock casters to provide a unit that will not move during use. The switch is from Rockler and has been removed from the plastic box and placed in a false drawer front on the cabinet to be flush and not look like it is added on. This is shown in a couple of the photos.


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

Or you could take a look at the PDFs I posted of Norm's cut list and materials list and go from there.


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got the new Grizzly catalog. On the inside cover page is a President's Special - model T10432. Steel stand, adjustable fence with t-slots, mounting plate (just like the HF plate) and dust port, all for $119.95 plus $10 shipping. Table is 32x24x1 3/8

Such a deal!


----------

